# Who's going to Star Wars this weekend?



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 16, 2015)

I'll be the first to admit I have not been this anxious to see a movie in many years.  Early reviews are very favorable...going on Saturday with the wife and then taking the boys the week after.

Found this online today, pretty cool concept art - enjoy!

The original Star Wars concept art is absolutely amazing (23 HQ Photos)


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 16, 2015)

Gonna wait a couple of weeks......wife won't let me go without her, and her work schedule screws me :wall:


----------



## Dame (Dec 16, 2015)

My two oldest will be there for the midnight showing. (PST)


----------



## Hillclimb (Dec 16, 2015)

I will pray for you all that the AC doesn't go out.


----------



## CDG (Dec 16, 2015)

A prior Marine is in the movie: From Marine Corps to 'Star Wars': 'Force Awakens' actor Adam Driver savors success


----------



## policemedic (Dec 17, 2015)

I've got tickets. I feel a stirring in the Force.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 17, 2015)

Saw it last night midnight showing. It is amazing. 

A return to form. Suck on that, Lucas.


----------



## Poccington (Dec 17, 2015)

I went to see it today.

Unreal. Ridiculously enjoyable.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 17, 2015)

Thinking about it.  Small town and big movie opening, should be fun.

LL


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 17, 2015)

Signing of pictures not, will I be doing.


----------



## medicchick (Dec 17, 2015)

Trying to figure it out here, new 8 plex opened in town 3 weeks ago and it's someones birthday.  We might wait until next week though when Bibby is off school, she LOVES Star Wars.


----------



## Raptor (Dec 17, 2015)

I probably won't see it THIS weekend, but I'm definitely gonna see it soon.



Spoiler: Star Wars "Spoiler"


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 17, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Signing of pictures not, will I be doing.



You're not even in it! You're old and long dead!


----------



## Raptor (Dec 17, 2015)

SpitfireV said:


> You're not even in it! You're old and long dead!


What about his ghost?


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 17, 2015)

No Jedi ghosts in this one.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 17, 2015)

SpitfireV said:


> You're not even in it! You're old and long dead!



Signing not; why is now known.


----------



## Red-Dot (Dec 17, 2015)

I'll wait and see it in Febuary.

Now this I might stand in line for.


----------



## Dame (Dec 17, 2015)

Oldest boy child running around house trying to load presents and still make the 1900 showing. Feel like I should be blasting "Flight of the Bumble Bee."


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 17, 2015)

Dame said:


> Oldest boy child running around house trying to load presents and still make the 1900 showing. Feel like I should be blasting "Flight of the Bumble Bee."



BTDT!!


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 18, 2015)

Probably not this weekend but for sure next week I'll hit up a matinee.


----------



## JustMe (Dec 18, 2015)

I saw the 3D version last night. I think the 3D was a little overrated and did not get used much ( or maybe I did not notice it except for a few scenes and those were pretty awesome) But the movie was good I was really impressed.


----------



## digrar (Dec 19, 2015)

Haven't seen 3D done well since Avatar, I'm sick of giving it chances. 

Went and saw The Force Awakens yesterday. My FB feed was getting too spoilery, bastards. 1000% better than the last three cartoonish turds.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 19, 2015)

Saw it, liked it, but now I know there is at least one more on the way.

the big takeaway.... NEVER build a DeathStar, ever.


----------



## Florida173 (Dec 19, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Saw it, liked it, but now I know there is at least one more on the way.
> 
> the big takeaway.... NEVER build a DeathStar, ever.



There's a movie slated for each year until 2020 at the moment. Three will be spin offs with next year being Rogue One (Death Star plans), a planned young Han Solo movie for 2018, and a Boba Fett movie for 2020. Each odd year will be Episodes VIII and IX.

Upcoming Star Wars Movies: List Of Titles And Release Dates


----------



## Florida173 (Dec 19, 2015)

JustMe said:


> I saw the 3D version last night. I think the 3D was a little overrated and did not get used much ( or maybe I did not notice it except for a few scenes and those were pretty awesome) But the movie was good I was really impressed.





digrar said:


> Haven't seen 3D done well since Avatar, I'm sick of giving it chances.
> 
> Went and saw The Force Awakens yesterday. My FB feed was getting too spoilery, bastards. 1000% better than the last three cartoonish turds.



The movie was meant for 2D. Seems like it was more of an after thought. 3D just added a bit of depth throughout and maybe one star destroyer scene feeling a bit more 3D than the rest.

Avatar was made for 3D.


----------



## busdriver (Dec 19, 2015)

The ending was awesome


----------



## Frank S. (Dec 19, 2015)

Not a fan of the series, but the wife is. We're gonna see it  at a drive-in, 5$ Tuesday. The way the movie was intended to be seen.
With popcorn.
And shit.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 19, 2015)

Frank S. said:


> And shit.



You really need to buy some depends, really, you do....


----------



## Frank S. (Dec 19, 2015)

https://goo.gl/photos/ZLaEJXmkCBHwfs6d9


x SF med said:


> You really need to buy some depends, really, you do....



Don't we all..?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 19, 2015)

PREVIEWS ARE STARTING 
PREVIEWS ARE STARTING 
PREVIEWS ARE STARTING


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 19, 2015)

Okay - if you liked the 1st three films, avoid at all costs any spoilers. It was wonderful, and as it continued on I kept thinking, this is what I wanted the prequels to be.


----------



## Aim Small Miss Small (Dec 20, 2015)

seeing it tomorrow afternoon with family and friends. even considering dawning my real identity of a Jedi for the theater. may the force be with you all


----------



## Raptor (Dec 20, 2015)

Saw it last night. I liked it, definitely worth watching.


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 20, 2015)

Took Not-So-Smallish Child to see it yesterday. This is one of the few movies I'm willing to pay to see again on the big screen. 

The following is not a spoiler...  With the upcoming movies, I really hope to see more of Captain Phasma. The character has a lot of potential as far as villains go, and I'd hate to see her role limited to one movie, as was the case with Grand Moff Tarkin (HUGE Peter Cushing fan, I must admit). We shall see.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 20, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> I really hope to see more of Captain Phasma



Agreed - the mask thing irritates me.  For both villains - Phasma is played by Gwendoline Christine (From Game of Thrones).  She should be able to be seen in all her evil bad assiness.


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 20, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Agreed - the mask thing irritates me.  For both villains - Phasma is played by Gwendoline Christine (From Game of Thrones).  She should be able to be seen in all her evil bad assiness.
> 
> View attachment 14647



But she wouldn't be a storm trooper without it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 20, 2015)

Agreed, but she is a very good actress and it seems a waste of that talent to have her hidden behind that stupid electronic voice.


----------



## Locksteady (Dec 21, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> *Agreed - the mask thing irritates me.  For both villains* - Phasma is played by Gwendoline Christine (From Game of Thrones).  She should be able to be seen in all her evil bad assiness.View attachment 14647


Kylo Ren, meanwhile, would only have benefited from keeping the mask on for the entire movie.


----------



## RetPara (Dec 21, 2015)

My son took the whole family to see the new Star Wars last night. Without throwing a spoiler... I will have to say the to date 361 books and novels that have been published... are in a whole different galaxy than the movie.....


----------



## medicchick (Dec 21, 2015)

RetPara said:


> My son took the whole family to see the new Star Wars last night. Without throwing a spoiler... I will have to say the to date 361 books and novels that have been published... are in a whole different galaxy than the movie.....


Yup, they said from the beginning it was going to be.  That way they can do the story line they want, not what is already written and expected.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 21, 2015)

So much  i'd like to discuss about the new movie,  I am going to start the spoilers thread I think.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 21, 2015)

Saw it this morning and even with the Disney story fuckery, it was thoroughly enjoyable.  I was still waiting for more when it ended.


----------



## Frank S. (Dec 23, 2015)

Qudduq... Didn't get to see it yet, gonna have to wait until next week.
Oh well, true excitement washes off at medium temp after a good pre-soak.
Use cold water if blood is present.


----------

